# a fine autumn's day on a tarn shelf



## moloch05 (Apr 19, 2008)

There are some truly spectacular national parks in Tasmania. I visited one of these yesterday on a beautiful but crisp (12C, 53F) autumn day. Mt. Field National Park is only a little over an hour's drive from Hobart.







On this trip, I followed a trail into the alpine country to visit an area known as the "Tarn Shelf". This site was gouged by a glacier about 12,000 years ago and there are numerous small lakes (tarns) that have formed in these depressions. What makes this site particularly interesting at this time of the year is the presence of Deciduous Beech (_Nothofagus gunnii_). These Tassie endemics are the only Australian shrub/tree that I know that drop their leaves in the autumn. For a short period of time, the alpine areas in Tasmania are a blaze of colour due to the dying leaves of these shrubs. The leaves should be their most colourful next week as they change from yellow to orange and red.


Here is a view of the habitat near the car park where I commenced the walk. The tarn shelf is above the dark cliffs in the centre of the photo:






Walking in Tasmania means climbing mountains. They are not particularly tall but they are still good for exercise.






These Tasmanian Snow Gums were numerous on the upper slopes.






I found what I think to be a Metallic Skink (_Niveoscincus metallicus_) basking in the morning sun in this habitat. It amazes me how tolerant these snow skinks are to cold conditions.






A view of Seal Lake and Platypus Lake in the valley below:






... and again:






Further along, the tarn shelf became more visible. A hint of colour can be seen on the slopes above the shelf.






Boardwalk has been constructed over much of the trail. 






After about an hour or so of climbing, I reached the tarn shelf. The colour of the Deciduous Beech was fantastic:






... the conifers are Pencil Pines (_Athrotaxis cupressoides_):
















... a close-up of the leaves of Deciduous Beech:






... it really was a beautiful place:






These glacial lakes were the home of _Galaxias_, an ancient southern relative of trout. I saw what I think to be two species of these small fish.











I also saw these small freshwater shrimp in pools that did not contain _Galaxias_.






Some pools had large numbers of tiny frogs. I think that they are in the genus _Crinia_ but I don't know the species. This one was resting on the bottom:






These are what I think to be Southern Snow Skinks (_Niveoscincus microlepidotus_). They were common in some sheltered areas. Early in the morning they were sluggish but in the afternoon, they were wary and hard to photograph. I watched some snapping up small gnats.
















Also, another of what I think to be Metallic Skink due to the enlarged paravertebral scales:






Young Pandani with new growth:





Pencil Pine:











In the mid-afternoon, I began the walk back to the car. This is a view back to the tarn shelf:






This is a view of Lake Dobson, near the car park at the start of the trail. Another couple told me that I just missed seeing a Platypus that had been resting on a log in the water. I looked for awhile but unfortunately could not find the monotreme.






I saw this Bennett's Wallaby joey and its mum at the car park:






This was a very enjoyable day.

Regards,
David


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 20, 2008)

beautiful photos!!
think we really need a photography forum so that we can keep posts like this alive for longer.


----------



## cement (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that is a good thread.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanx for sharing mate!!!


jason


----------



## pete12 (Apr 20, 2008)

What stunning scenery it makes me wonder what will become of this world in 50 years or so.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

very good.
i'd love to go their.


----------



## alison (Apr 22, 2008)

David thanks so much for posting those photos! i am from tassie originally - grew up just outside Cradle Mountain NP and spent lots of time there - and also had a fair few visits to Mt Field. I'm living in dry old western NSW now, so seeing your beautiful photos was like a little drop of home. Put a smile on my face that's for sure. And great photography on your part, particularly of the skinks! they're quick little fellas!!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the comments. On another forum, the frog was identified as Crinia signifera. 

Alison, you must know Deciduous Beech well from the Cradle Mountain area. Wow, what a change to live in the dry country of NSW!

My wife and I returned today to see the Deciduous Beech. The leaves had changed from yellow to orange and some of these had lost many leaves already. Here are a few pics:





















There still were a few skinks active in the morning although they all disappeared when it became overcast.











Regards,
David


----------



## callith (Apr 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## alison (Apr 24, 2008)

absolutely stunning! Yes, very familiar with the deciduous beech. great to see entire slopes light up with the colours. Spring is worth a look too, alhtough not as stunning as autumn, the new growth on the beech is a lovely light green which contrasts nicely with a lot of the darker-foliaged alpine plants. If you havent had a chance yet, i'd recommend a visit to cradle mountain, the walk up to Crater Lake and/or Marions Lookout is fabulous this time of year.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice pics david, has a lot of colour in the scenery. nice little skinks to, how do you get the photos without them running, i usually see the small stuff when i hear it run so dont really get many good pics


----------

